# "Really Live" Fire Training



## AWP (Nov 13, 2012)

Reading this story I thought the guy's name was familiar.

http://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/20...td-award-to-texas-defensive-shooting-academy/



> According to witnesses, Puzikas had been momentarily distracted when he began the run.
> Unknown to him, one of his instructors was still inside when he opened fire with a 9 mm semi-automatic pistol, striking unaware instructor in the hand and twice in the abdomen.


 
Yup.

http://www.panteaoproductions.com/products/fighting-with-the-ak#.UKLPcIaAfk8

I'm glad the victim is alive and wonder what circumstances went into this little incident.


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 13, 2012)

Were any of these people emailing with Petraeus?


----------



## Lefty375 (Nov 14, 2012)

Needed PT belts.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 15, 2012)

Pretty good example of why running a shoot house takes total attention to detail, clear communication and multiple safety checks. All the smoke and joke questions must be set aside, separate the shooters from the instructor/safety in designated areas. Cell phones are turned off and left in the car/safe area, nobody allowed in or around the house unless it is their turn to be shooting, etc. Safety check the house before & after each shooter and have clear communication that everyone knows that the next shooter is about to enter the house (i.e. get a head count).

In other words, safety, safety, safety, safety, lax up for a fraction of a second and someone will get shot.

I have never attended Sonny’s training, but I have heard a few rumors of completely off the wall stuff that has put him on the list of trainers not to seek training from. The most recent rumor was something to do with firing a pistol and AK47 rifle at the same time, in different directions while on the move. Not sure how true or what the context was, and I really don’t care. Simply not safe and has no business in a training environment.

Off the soap-box, I hope the dude heals up soon and has a full recovery.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 16, 2012)

lucky l3fty said:


> Needed PT belts.


 
Spoken for the truth


----------



## Rapid (Nov 22, 2012)

In Soviet Russia, house shoots you.


----------

